# Do you want kids someday?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Do you want kids someday?


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Never.

I think if I fall head over heels for someone I might feel a little differently but I still think kids would be an overall bad idea.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

whos paying for child support?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I work at a pizza place and every monday afternoon at 1:00, I stand on the table and begin to twerk in front of customers.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, once we both have a stable full time job.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I did about 10 years ago with my dead fiancee... Now, not especially. If I met the right person I would consider it but generally they are a total pain in the *** until about 10 years old, and then all the teenage years too..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Do I want children? Well no probably not, do I want a child? I'm not sure but I don't think I will have any for pragmatic reasons. I also like the idea of raising a child, but not the whole birth bit.

So none of the options really work for me. I'm not big on twerking but tbh who can live up to your skillz OP?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep, plan to have two


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, not really.
however i have been told that if you love the woman like crazy then you dont know if your feelings would change about children...

altho.. when i think about the life with her, I always never picture children as part of that ... just me and her doing stuff really.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Skeletra said:


> Yes, once we both have a stable full time job.


^ She gets it.

I might want them someday. But I'm nowhere near ready now. Maybe in a decade or near it I'll be ready for the responsibility.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Yes. I want to have two.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

No, and I'm getting too old to ever have them, so I guess it's good I still don't want them. :laugh:


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i dont want anymore kids ever . freedom>kids


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I've seen so many people sacrifice their marriage and love to deal with a bunch of screaming brats they couldn't afford and frankly do a rotten job of raising. Who here hasn't seen someone that would have been better off in a lot of ways without kids?


----------



## BullyPatrol (Nov 8, 2015)

I wanted kids when I was younger, but I had changed my mind.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Not right now. I might think differently when I get into my 30's, probably not, who knows. They are a lot of work, time and money, it would be easier not to have any.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Umm...no. Absolutely not. Ever,.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

No. I'd be a poor role model for any child.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't afford kids. still trying to afford myself.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Short answer,NO


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Two or three, 1 boy and 1 girl or 1 boy and 2 girls.

Even have a couple name's picked out. Only if my "future wife" will agree with it.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Never have and still don't.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, i'd love to have a daughter. Not really in to playing football and stuff with the son.  But i guess it won't matter when it's born, it's your child after all. But yes, i'd like kids, it would give my life a purpose.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Only if I had the resources to take care of a child. Getting too old anyway.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. As unlikely as that is, I still hope things will work out.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I'd like to adopt a child one day, but I still know it'd be a horrible idea since I can barely do anything by myself so far and I'm sure my SA would never qualify me as a good parent anyway. Why would I want a child as long as I still have so many issues and I'd only end up either passing them onto them? Having a child that I pass my SA onto is one of my worst fears.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I always wanted to see a lil "me" running around, but I don't see that happening *sigh. Years ago I had a talk about that with a close friend. He said the world is full of negatives & he would not wanna bring a child into this world. I agree w/ him, even though the world has a lot of positives


----------



## Denzoy (Dec 29, 2015)

I hate when I go to a store and they are running around or crying or being loud. I hate them at restaurants, I hate them at movies, I hate them pretty much anywhere.

Do i want kids? not at this age.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Later down the road, if i'm able to sort through my SA, and if I meet the right person.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope, I am definitely not going to have any kids, adopted or bred. I really dislike children, and probably wouldn't have the patience or "love" to care for them properly. I would prefer to save my financial wealth for myself and possibly my partner, than to use it to support some kids. I dislike pets for the same reason.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm almost certain I don't want kids, But I would never say never. If I met the right person, and was comfortable having a kid financially maybe. I just like the freedom of being able to do what I want, when I want at the moment.


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

no they are useless


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No, probably not. I'm not ruling anything out, since I might change my mind someday, but I don't feel/haven't felt any longing for a child.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

HELL no!


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> HELL no!


:laugh:
Are you sure about that? You seem a little indecisive.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, though I'd turn down the opportunity since I'm definitely the wrong person for the job. Maybe someday if they'll be able to remove the gene codes of temper tantrums and the evil during middle school years.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Not a chance.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Is it weird for a guy to feel strongly about this issue? I definitely want kids, ideally two boys and one girl. I even have favourite names I would choose for them. I know kids are a lot of work and expense and they might suffer from mental health problems like me, but this is all I want out of life... to have a wife/long-term girlfriend and be a dad. Nothing would make me happier than to raise kids and do all that fatherly stuff.
Pity no girls consider me worthy of dating let alone having sex/kids/marrying and I will most likely be alone for the rest of my life...


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah, but I'm scared that I'l pass my SA behaviors onto my children either through by genetics or from them watching me. This happened with me, and I don't want my children to go through that. Plus, I feel if I honestly wanted kids, I need to get therapy for SA. I think it's vain to constantly think and worry about the way I talk,look, or act. I fear I might neglect my child in the process.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah. If I made a lot of money I'll probably have like 6-8 kids.


----------



## Amolivares28 (Apr 17, 2015)

I do at least one. My grandma always says that i needs to experience being a mother to at least 1 child, it's a amazing experience.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Of course! I've always loved playing with children and I was their favorite to play with at church. They're just full of innocence and fun, I can't wait to have my own. Of course there comes responsibility but I believe I'm mature and experienced enough to care for a child. I'm not going to have one until I'm financially stable and married, only if I'm lucky.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Never.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

No


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

It's not something I'm particularly passionate about one way or the other. If I met someone who really wanted kids then it would not be a dealbreaker, but I'm also content without having any.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nope. My ****ty genes will die when i do.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I want an adult


----------



## sandreapurple (Feb 2, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> I work at a pizza place and every monday afternoon at 1:00, I stand on the table and begin to twerk in front of customers.


sounds great


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

Burden then with my ****ty genetics? No thanks


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> I'm scared to have kids because I don't want to pass on my crappy genes.
> *
> I'm a ****ed up piece of **** who should have never been born. I'm a bad egg who should have never hatched*.


That's a terrible way to talk about yourself - I don't about all the other stuff but you've got a good sense of humour, that's a good start.

And don't worry too much about the genetics - I have had anxiety problems since I was your age (I'm now in my 50's) plus they tell me I'm bipolar - but my son is good as gold. He doesn't appear to have any mental health problems at all, perhaps because his Mum is free of them too.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I figure once my parents are gone I'll need family to love after. I'm close with my brother, but who knows where he'll be. I'm thinking of adopting a kid when I reach 30-35. I think it'd be fun.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No, I just want a helper monkey. Or that talking Raccoon from Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## AlishaDawn (Jul 20, 2014)

I do want kids, yes.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

EvonneEzell said:


> Yeah, but I'm scared that I'l pass my SA behaviors onto my children either through by genetics or from them watching me. This happened with me, and I don't want my children to go through that. Plus, I feel if I honestly wanted kids, I need to get therapy for SA. I think it's vain to constantly think and worry about the way I talk,look, or act. I fear I might neglect my child in the process.


very possible. i know for a fact one of my daughters has social anxiety. Just like her daddy.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Kids are a lifelong commitment and I doubt that anyone can ever be fully prepared for what having children entails. I sometimes think having kids would be a great experience and that I would do a good job of raising them, but let's take it one step at a time. First there needs to woman who wants me as a partner, and then decides she wants to have children who we can raise together.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I would only consider adoption.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Never. For both personal and societal reasons, I believe me bringing a child into this world would be incredibly irresponsible. I couldn't live with such guilt.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, but the whole pregnancy thing is one of my biggest fears in life. I don't think i could ever handle going through all that. I would literally go insane if i had to have a baby inside me for 9 months and just wait every single minute for the horrific birth with *no* way to escape it. I really don't understand how people do it. I would probably freak out and jump off a cliff or something.

I think i'll stick to adopting puppies and kittens.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

1. I'd be scared of passing some of my mental conditions on to my offspring and I don't want them to suffer. 

2. I'd be the worst parent ever. They'd be miserable.

3. I can barely even take of myself. I'm like a big kid, I still rely on my parents to help me out a lot.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

First being 45 that ship has left the port long ago and I hardly can take care of myself let alone a child.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't even know at this point. I doubt I would be a good mother anyways.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Definitely not. I would grow to hate the job and I wouldn't want to risk passing on inferior genetics (SA, other personality traits, physical appearance) to the next generation.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll have like 20 if I was rich.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

A boy and a girl would be nice.


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

We are already facked up. There's no reason to bring one more sufferer into this lunatic world.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nope. My ****ty genes will die when i do.


 Heh, I think I'm pretty much in agreement with you. I don't want to pass on my flawed genetics.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

Srylance said:


> Yes, i'd love to have a daughter. Not really in to playing football and stuff with the son.  But i guess it won't matter when it's born, it's your child after all. But yes, i'd like kids, it would give my life a purpose.


Bad idea to have kids because you want more love and purpose in YOUR life.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

Cyclonic said:


> Never. For both personal and societal reasons, I believe me bringing a child into this world would be incredibly irresponsible. I couldn't live with such guilt.


That could be said for most parents I think. When you think of it, we are products of our parents lust who chose to have unprotected sex.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Eh, maybe. I might consider having kids if I meet the right person and when I'm in a better place mentally/financially.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> I don't want to continue my piece of scum father's bloodline but that's unfortunately too late now. ******* has made two more kids with the same piece of **** ***** he cheated my mother with.
> Other reasons are, naturally low self esteem and confidence potential, mental illness of course and probably low testosterone.
> My genes are better off destroyed.


You can always adopt. That's what I might do.


----------



## WhiteKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

I voted Yes, but to be honest I'm on the fence.....I hate the gross baby diaper stuff, the whining, the yelling and screaming.

Yet, I feel as if there are less smart or wise people having kids, thus most kids in the future will be of the worse sort....so this sense of social responsibility hangs over me. I Just wish I could "know" that if I raise em well, they will for SURE turn out well! 

Mind you, I have always had a growing library of ideas and materials I'd plan to teach my kids before all the bad influences come in. "If you won't do it, someone else will". I know a person cannot control their every whim, but to fully prepare them and instill values can ensure a certain level of trust and comfort knowing you did your job best you could.

Also, the financial issues around kids now are so horrid--even if you wanted to, many just cannot afford it when rent alone at times puts them in debts.


There is this new looming reality, though now. Friends and making friends are harder to be with, people make no or very little time for you. I wanted to buy a Wii console, but who's gonna even come over to play 4player games anymore? than it clicked: having a family means there are always some people around you can say "hey, want to play mario party and eat pizza tonight?". Of course the kids will say yes to games and pizza(unless they are absorbed on social media -_-) !

Friends who make no time for others: don't complain if you get replaced with children once you become too lazy to see your friends....that is what I want to say soon to anyone who in the future may complain to me that suddenly kids are the reason they don't want to visit me.


----------



## WhiteKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I've seen so many people sacrifice their marriage and love to deal with a bunch of screaming brats they couldn't afford and frankly do a rotten job of raising. Who here hasn't seen someone that would have been better off in a lot of ways without kids?


True. Some are truly not cut out for parenthood, or did it far too early before they dealth with marital issues. There is a term at church in a class called "one year honeymoon", a period of time before you bring in kids where you work only on your marriage. Personally, I think 2 years is better, but its certainly a good idea.

Also, some think they actually 'must' buy all those expensive gadgets for kids.....I'd just give em the toys we grew up on like lego and probably an older model of gaming console until they are responsible enough to take care of their stuff


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> You can always adopt. That's what I might do.


No, I never wanted any so I'm cool.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Look at it this way... If your parents never had children, chances are you won't either.

:lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Paper Samurai said:


> Heh, I think I'm pretty much in agreement with you. I don't want to pass on my flawed genetics.


I've known for a long time i didn't want kids because of my bad genes(depression is rampant in my family) Heck i was 90% sure in my 20s so you can imagine how i feel now in my 40s lol. Even if i had a stable situation and special lady in my life i would not want to have any kids, or adopt any.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Oh God, no. An absolute NO to giving birth and I wouldn't ever do what it takes to make one of those festering, drooling sacks of ****. Not to mention you might end up spending a crap ton of money and time on making the child a good person, only for society to negatively impact them and turn them against you. From what I can tell, most teenagers are retarded, rebellious scum who end up wanting nothing to do with their parents, no matter how good said parents were to them. I wouldn't be able to tolerate the hormonal bull****.

And I'm not being entirely selfish; I'm positive the kid would suffer because I don't have any maternal instincts whatsoever and would eventually hurt it by accident. Making the choice of raising a child would make for an abysmal life for both me and the kid.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

No but I do plan to have snakes, cows, pigs, some cats and dogs, so on.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I loathe children, so no.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Before I got on SAS, yes
After getting on SAS, no

All jokes aside I have always been iffy on having kids. Most of the time I think no. Because I'd be a terrible father and I would never be a quarter the father to my kids the way my dad is to me. On the other hand I do think about having a family one day. 

I always told myself if I don't have my first child by 35 I won't have kids. I do like kids however, I never have anxiety with them and kids seem to gravitate towards me. Especially my little cousins, those girls are exhausting but so much fun to play with when I see them.

The big things that sways me away from having kids is divorce. I refuses to let another man raise my children if I were ever divorced and the courts forced me away from my children. That would probably drive me to a murder-suicide and I'm not joking at all. Child support, divorce, being a weekend dad, another man raising my kids, another man disciplining my kids, another man raising my kids and so on. These situations would cause me to kill someone especially if anyone ever laid a finger on my kids.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Jesuszilla said:


> Before I got on SAS, yes
> After getting on SAS, no
> 
> All jokes aside I have always been iffy on having kids. Most of the time I think no. Because I'd be a terrible father and I would never be a quarter the father to my kids the way my dad is to me. On the other hand I do think about having a family one day.
> ...


 dont have them. that ish ****s with me on the daily that one of my daughters knows some other dude as dad and doesnt even know who i am. I'm a strong dude , i can take alot but that just kills me
. not even trying to think about that right now, i try to block it out of my mind .
you cant guarantee you and whoever you have kids with are going to be together forever. People like to change relationships every 3- 5 years or so it seems nowadays . Your kid having a step dad is something you have no control over..


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

andretti said:


> dont have them. that ish ****s with me on the daily that one of my daughters knows some other dude as dad and doesnt even know who i am. I'm a strong dude , i can take alot but that just kills me
> . not even trying to think about right now but you cant guarantee you and whoever you have kids with are going to be together forever. People like to change relationships every 3- 5 years . Your kid having a step dad is something you have no control over..


Which is why I won't have kids then. I can barely deal with all the stuff I can't control in my life, not being there for my children is something I refuse to put up with. The fact it's even a possibility is enough to sway me far away from having children


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Judging by what I write, my brain sure does want kids.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

No. I no longer have any interest in children or desire to have any.

Ten years ago I was very much open to the idea and willing to consider it if I met the right lady. However, as I've never been able to meet _any_ lady, this desire faded as the years went by. As I'm now the wrong side of 30, still without any signs of even a date, I think the writing is already on the wall for me. It's too late. I don't want to be an elderly father and if I wanted children, I wanted them in my twenties.

Today, I see them as nothing more than a financial millstone around our necks. Especially for men because when it comes to the inevitable divorce which very rarely favours them regardless of circumstance, they always end up paying more - yet thanks to 'equality' laws, no longer earn more than women. Add in the factor they're often limited to how much they can see their child/children...

Sorry, but it's frightened me off them. Not so much because of my age, but that there's still a larger financial burden for the man to bear.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Before I've always been clear about not wanting any kids period. I didn't want to get married either. 

After a while I've warmed more up to the thought,but still not sure. My boyfriend doesn't want any and he doesn't want to get married either(not that the marriage part is that important). He has always been very clear on that.

I'm also getting old(for having a kid I mean) and my life is nowhere near to being stable. I don't even have a job. Also I would have to find a new guy who wants to have kids. It's never going to happen is what I'm thinking. Just wish that I found this out a little earlier.
Sometimes I still say that I don't want any of that,but it's not really the truth. I probably just do it to try to convince myself that I don't.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd have 20+ kids if I won the lottery.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, but not before i'm 30+


----------

